# Unvented lenses okay on Oakley Split Jackets?



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm considering ordering a pair of Oakley Split Jackets primarily for mountain biking. Anyone out there wear the Split Jackets with _un_vented lenses for riding? Any actual problems with fogging?

If you care, here's why I'm asking. Oakley makes it obscenely expensive to get a pair of sunglasses with two basic sets of sports lenses (vented orange and clear) included. You can do it with a custom (= no returns allowed) Jawbone order for "only" $210, but to do it with Split Jackets you have to buy custom _plus _buy a 3rd lens and it costs $265 minimum because, for some unexplained reason, Oakley does not allow you to get vented lenses with a custom pair of Split Jackets. :madmax: Somehow I'm stupid enough to be willing to pay $210 for sunglasses too ugly to wear off the trail, but not quite stupid enough to pay $265.


----------



## radcouver (Jul 30, 2009)

I ride with the jawbones so this may not apply to the split jackets, but they are pretty similar frames so...

Anyhow, I don't notice a huge benefit from the vented lenses. I first started riding with the vented lenses and they would still occasionally fog up on accents. I have since switched to riding with prescription lenses in the transitions so I just use the single set of lenses for all conditions, even night riding and I use a generic anti-fog spray from the drug store which has worked great. My transitions are not vented as Oakley does not make prescription lenses vented. They say it distorts the optics... Anyhow, anti-fog spray does the trick, my non-vented lenses in the jawbones are much better than the standard vented lenses without anti-fog spray.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

I only notice the benefit of vented lenses when I am running, as the venting keeps the lenses from fogging, but on a MTB I am moving fast enough that non-vented lenses rarely fog.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful replies.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I thought the vents were kinda silly at first, but they make a big difference. Mine may fog up if I am still, but clear immediately once I get going.


----------

